# Physx Card under 3.2k



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

Hi,

I want to enable Physx in nvidia graphics cards, So I want to buy a dedicated Physx card. I am opting for Zotac GT 610 2GB DDR3 GPU for my Physx card. Is it good or my present GTX 750Ti is more than enough for Physx needs. Please clear my doubts.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy ZOTAC GT 610 2GB DDR3 Synergy Edition Graphic Card Online at Low Prices in India | Zotac Reviews & Ratings
or ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - ZOTAC : Flipkart.com


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2015)

PhysX is pretty much dead now a days, only a few games use them and even with those games if you enable PhysX your 750 will hold you back and you will not enjoy the effects. Something like a GTX970+PhysX card combo can be of could use. Otherwise sell your 750 and add the extra money and get a good card, you'll enjoy higher graphics settings more than PhysX effects.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

Will GTX 960 as dedicated GPU along with GT 610 as Physx card does the trick? Please reply?


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Will GTX 960 as dedicated GPU along with GT 610 as Physx card does the trick? Please reply?


No, GT610 isn't powerful enough to be a standalone physx card, GT640 at least is required, as for gaming GTX960 would be okay. 

I'd rather get a GTX970 and run the game as well as PhysX off it.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 8, 2015)

How can we use a gpu only for phsyx please explain me too


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to enable Physx in nvidia graphics cards, So I want to buy a dedicated Physx card. I am opting for Zotac GT 610 2GB DDR3 GPU for my Physx card. Is it good or my present GTX 750Ti is more than enough for Physx needs. Please clear my doubts.
> 
> ...



no one does this #hit now, using a card only for phyx is an obsolete idea. Phyx calculations can be easily done with one dGPU alone. The more expensive the card is the faster it would be, as simple as that...also its part of gameworks now. Nvidia gameworks ensures that you have access to all features your nvidia card is entitled to, but it doesnt ensure that you will be able to crank them all up with an entry level card. Meaning....

its the same way having GTX 750ti *not being able to* max out a game in res/AA, with GTX 750ti *ALSO not being able to max out nvidia features*. You can not discern phyx in games with an additional card becasue its not that fast, you can not unsee other gameworks and have all physx appearing in game just because you added a GT 640 or something.

 You need to get a faster card. period.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2015)

Besides Borderlands PS, i dont think there's any modern games that use PhysX, correct me if im wrong


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 8, 2015)

I think metro series use PhysX a lot


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Besides Borderlands PS, i dont think there's any modern games that use PhysX, correct me if im wrong


Batman Arkham series.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 9, 2015)

Witcher 3:Wild Hunt also using PhysX now.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2015)

nVidia has great marketing.

People use the word "PhysX" when they should be writing "physics". Differentiate between the two.

tl;dr

"nVidia PhysX" is not needed for running "physics".


----------

